# clavier mac



## bayard (16 Mai 2009)

bonjour,
Comment faire pour récupérer mon clavier mac sous ubuntu, j'ai, par exemple la touche < à la place de @ ? merci


----------



## Toumak (16 Mai 2009)

Vas jeter un oeil à mon post là :
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-and-open-source/mappage-du-clavier-macbook-pro-241906.html

ça doit pas être très éloigné pour ubuntu, il doit surement y avoir un outil pour réaliser la même chose avec gnome


----------



## GillesF (16 Mai 2009)

Sous ubuntu, pour mon macbook alu (clavier belge) après avoir installé pommed, gpommed (et un 3ème qui contient aussi "pomme" dans le nom mais j'oublie toujours...) mon clavier est parfaitement reconnu comme sous mac  (je pense qu'il faut des dépôts supplémentaires)

J'ai juste pas la diode verte sur le verr. maj. mais je pense qu'en mettant les mains dans le cambouis ca peut fonctionner  je t'invite à aller voir ces 2 posts :
pour les macbook avant l'alu : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/macbookgutsy
pour le macbook alu (c'est pas encore une doc, uniquement les bidouilles de 2-3 possesseurs de macbook alu qui expliquent ce qu'ils ont fait ) : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=308231

Et si tu ne trouves tjr pas, cherche dans le forum ubuntu partie mac, la question a déjà été posée (voir même ici même ).


----------

